# Discus and Bolivian Rams



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Family...


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

You are seriously making me jealous. :fish:

Discus are, by far, my favorite fish. They are what captured me (in a big way) into the hobby back in the late 80's. I have not had any for several years. Loosing a breeding pair of WC Browns back in the mid 90's knocked me out of the hobby (for the most part) for a couple of years. I tried Discus again a couple of years ago but had my entire Discus tank knocked out by the strangest disease (had to be viral, infecting the neurological system).

I'm currently rearranging tanks in preparation to bring up a 100 gallon Discus tank. Just Discus and Cardinal Tetras. I'm deciding on what type I want to house and eventually get back into breeding.


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Same with me, Discus are #1...among other of course.

My group that I have now is a very "personal" one. The one that is showing a lot of stripes in the pics, is the one that is not liked/popular by couple in the tank. I will soon move my "love" couple to the breeder tank, again,,,.
They are a young couple. though...


----------



## leonardo (Jul 16, 2010)

great discus you have.your discus are healthy.what do you feed to your discus?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

The Bolivians aren't microwaving in there? I've never kept them over 82 personally but I'm sure they can go higher. I just didn't know how they'd take it long term. What's your pH/hardness/temp if you don't mind me asking? Nice fish.


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Thank you. 

Well,, my Fluval heater is showing red in the background there because I had lowered the max heat to 86F , and it bumped to 87 due to room temp. 
Also, I have an average of 83 to 88 degress and the Bolivians thrive and grow like crazy ( I've had my Bolivians now for over 8 months) and they eat same food as my discus, i.e. beefheart mixture that I make myself and pellets + bloodworms as treat.
PH is around 7.8 and water is on harder side and temp is average between 83 to 88. I never go below 83. 
My heater setting are two 200 Watts and one 300 Watt (Fluval). With three, out of my experience, it is so much easier to adjust any changes fast up or down.


----------



## leonardo (Jul 16, 2010)

oh great,i also feed bloodworms,hikari discus bio gold,liveworms....


----------

